# Free, 3-d action RPG- Nexus: A Kingdom Encounters Drama



## Kalos (May 9, 2017)

Greetings one and all. I am Kalos Kagathos. I want to get the word out, with the least amount of spam possible, about a game I have been developing. I do a significant amount of 3-d modeling and art, but it's also a game; hopefully I am posting in the correct place.

Nexus: A Kingdom Encounters Drama – is an adult oriented 3-d action adventure RPG built in Unity. Originally inspired by Fenoxo’s Corruption of Champions, Nexus is an unrelated work with similar conceptual elements. Anthropomorphic player character transformation will feature heavily. The jist is simple- your player travels to different worlds, encounters monsters and npcs with anthropomorphic qualities, finds items that apply transformation effects. Kill monsters, get loot; sexiness. All rendered in full 3-d through the unity engine. There are several good games out there, but few (that I know of) that allow for mixed anthropomorphic player character transformation, action adventure RPG game play, and (eventually) a compelling linear story-line with sandbox base building conclusion. Keep in mind this game is in its absolute earliest stages (right at 2 months old); I've worked tirelessly to include some playable content that showcases otherwise boring background programming.

There is much more to tell, so for anyone interested: my Patreon page has a link to a free public demo* and more thorough summary of the game. Callipygian Games is creating Fantasy Games | Patreon

*Every version of the game will eventually be released totally free to the public. Backers just get it sooner.


----------



## Kalos (May 10, 2017)

A good point was made, that there is no point in having backer exclusive content this early in game development if you have no backers. So the lake area is now unlocked in the demo version. 

Windowed Mode: Hot-fixed a bug where in game resolution and full-screen settings were conflicting with unity settings. In game options temporarily disabled, please set your desired resolution from the launcher.

Face Punch Bug: Fixed a bug where character action controls were not disabled during dialogue, causing players to punch the starting guide npc in the face.

Reduced a few remaining CoC references.

Dialogue and control selections should be made using wsad and e to select. curse should appear for all inventory windows and for animation scene control.

Shift - targeting is all sorts of broken. It was intended to aim spells at target NPC's and alleviate the need for a target reticle. It doesn't, it's broken, don't use it. This is being addressed, but I wanted to push the windowed mode fix asap.


----------



## Kalos (Jul 13, 2017)

Callipygian Games is creating Fantasy Games | Patreon

Download Link: MediaFire


Transcript of image:
Nexus: A Kingdom Encounters Drama, is a fully 3-d, adult-oriented, action-adventure-RPG that sets the player on a quest to save multiple worlds. Along the way, the player will find themselves transforming into all manner of anthropomorphic creatures, making friends, killing enemies, and of course reaping the rewards.

Gameplay Elements:
RPG- explore the world, fight baddies, collect loot, meet new people, complete quests*, build relationships*, recruit followers*, build a base*, romance* followers & NPC's, level-up.
Transformation- Transform your character however you see fit. Male - Female, Cat - Dog - Fox - Wasp - Dragon*, or anything in between. Female fox with wasp wings and antlers, no problem. * Each transformation has 5 stages. Caution: intermediate stages may look unholy, as a fox-wasp hybrid might.
Adult Content- Animated 3-d sex scenes with defeated foes and willing allies. Gender fluid animation template allow for m-f-h characters to pair with m-f-h npc's in either a dominant (giver), submissive (receiver), or mutual role.
Story- The story will follow a semi-linear path where completed levels will unlock and lead to new levels, but the player is free to revisit completed zones for loot and nostalgia. At the conclusion of the story the game will be sandboxesque.
Current State of the Game- The game is still in a prototype stage- meaning pre-alpha. Systems are still being implemented and refined. Version 0.0.3 marks the transformations update. There are now 7 transformative items that can be purchased from a vendor with gold found by fighting any of 3 hostile npc's.



Update 0.0.3

What’s new in this update?
So. Many. Things. The goal of 0.0.3 was to bring in a selection of character transformations, as I feel this is the niche for this project. The game now includes fluid, 5 step transformations for: Male <-> Female, Fox, Canine, Feline, Wasp, Human. These can be combined in any number of ways, however (except for male <-> female, as you transform into a shape you lose prior transformation. In order to accomplish this, I had to change out the core skeleton. Additionally, the animation system has been overhauled to accommodate player body transformations, which also fixed several bugs.

So What’s playable?
The main camp has be updated, and has random enemy spawns. The Forest has been updated and has a shop for all transformative items and random enemy spawns. Explore, Fight, Buy, Transform.

Bug Fixes – in a pre-alpha/prototyping phase the term “bug fixes” doesn’t really apply. Things are changing on a fundamental level. That said, saving and loading should be fixed, player body wtf-ery after animation sequences should be fixed. And other stuff too.
Known Bugs – in game volume control needs work (master only for now), my lightmaps need help, and the big one: The shop will not auto-close a window after sale or purchase, which means you can continue to sell an item after it is out of the inventory. Hit cancel to close the window. And many more.


----------



## Kalos (Aug 4, 2017)

*MediaFire

Change log 0.0.4*

Added new post-combat animation.

Added 7 new melee weapons and many attack animations.

Added 3 new spells, heal willpower, heal stamina, and ray lightning spell attack.

Added system for animation scene when losing in combat. (forced submit, *skippable)

Changed item tooltip background for better visibility.

Revamped screen fade and scene transition handler to *hopefully* fix the “black screen” bug. *currently no screen fade.

Overhaul to the weapon-hit/damage mechanics- Weapons will hit more easily and accurately. Multi-hit weapons, such as the spear which can attack twice in a single animation, are still a WIP. Duel wielding is implemented for NPC’s, but is being fine tuned for pc use. Fixed kicking.

Camera overhaul- I’ve replaced a placeholder camera controller with one of my own design. This new camera will have better zoom in and out rather than FOV (mouse scroll), and height offset can be adjusted with L-Shift + mouse scroll. This was a requisite change to handle the swimming in water mechanic.

Swimming! Water entry and exit will now allow for walking to swimming transition. This mechanic will be fleshed out further in future updates with oxygen meter, underwater combat, and swim speed bonuses based on transformation. And, of course, more fine tuning.

Adjusted level boundaries. Boundary travel prompts now work again.

Constitution now helps reduce damage, in addition in improving hp and stamina.

Armor now mitigates physical damage. Damage = attack power / ((armor+con)/100 +1).

Spirit now mitigates magical attack and willpower damage. Damage = attack power / (spirit/20 +1).

Strength increases weapon damage, dependent on weapon. Damage = weapon damage * (1+Str/100* StrMod) on weapon.

Speed increase weapon damage for light weapons, such as daggers by the same method as str. *no light weapons are in game yet.

Mind in addition in increasing mana now increases spell damage. Damage = spell damage * (1+ Mind/100* MindMod)

Enemies use weapons.

2 male NPC enemies added. Return of the Imp (no reward animations), and a new gratuitously muscular demon lord (with animations). Both can be found along the road in the forest. Fixed spawn.

Removed the annoying scroll function from the video options window.

Added a controls button to the pause menu.


Upcoming:

Next week – backer build will fix some inevitable bugs from 0.0.4 and add a demoness to round out demon camp family. The next backer build will also feature 8 new transformative items designed to “lock” certain body parts. Wing lock, wing remover, horns lock, horn remover, tail lock, tail remover, male bits lock, male bits remover. This will improve the versatility and customization of existing and future transformations, and allow for hermaphroditic and neutered characters.

0.0.5 will initiate the storyline mode of the game. A robust dialogue and quest system will lead the player from nexus, to the forest where you will meet a cast of NPC’s using modified versions of the existing player transformations. These NPC’s will be at odds with the invading monster and demon forces. Player actions will result in relationship gain and loss with NPC’s, which in-turn will unlock a pathway to reward animation scenes other than combat. N:AKED is at a point in development where things are starting to come together. The game has sufficient assets to begin placing them in a meaningful way. This means, in addition to storyline, the game will be getting: NPCS loot drops – weapons, armor, and transformative


----------

